

Who Owns Your Steps? - jsvine
http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/who-owns-your-steps

======
hackuser
It's really a question of end-user control: Do you control your data? Is its
license free-as-in-speech (i.e., can you use it however you want)? Is it
technically free (i.e., can the data be easily integrated with other platforms
and applications)?

